# Bolivar (Cuba) Libertador (regional) Cigar Review - Definitely excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is awesome to look at, dark wrapper, no veins. Construction is flawless, pre-light draw is good. After lighting, draw is effortless, the...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Libertador (regional) Cigar Review - Definitely excellent


----------

